# not getting any spark



## bert777 (May 14, 2011)

First of all I dont think im getting any spark from my spark plugs. Can someone teach me how to confirm that.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

There are two things you can try. Take a spark plug out, connect the spark plug lead back to it, and rest the thread of the plug against the engine, say, against one of the cooling fins or a bolt on the engine, so that you can see the plug gap. Then crank the motor over. If you don't have a spark, disconnect the lead, and hold the end of the lead about 3 mm (1/8") away from one of the cooling fins or bolts, then crank the motor. Make sure you don't touch the end of the spark plug lead with your fingers when you do this. Hold it by the plastic covering away from the end.

Cheers


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't for gods sake turn the motor over with your tongue on the plug lead:dazed:


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Your tongue will be fine as long as no other part of you is touching the mower at the time. 

Cheers


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

bert777 said:


> First of all I dont think im getting any spark from my spark plugs. Can someone teach me how to confirm that.



Bert,

What Name (model # and year or ser#) of tractor do you have?

You can buy a cheap inline spark tester at AutoZone / WalleyWorld. I've seen them in the $10 tool bins.











They work good and show a light flash every time that plug fires.

Good luck!


----------

